# Steam 2 mal auf einem Rechner installieren



## NineEleven (2. September 2011)

Guten Morgen,

mal ne kurze Frage: Weiß jemand von Euch, ob mal Steam auf einem Rechner 2 mal auf an verschiedenen Orten installieren kann?

Hintergrund ist folgender: In Kürze wird mein Rechner um eine SSD ergänzt und neu installiert. Auf die SSD soll eine Partition für Windows + Programme, aber selbst inklusive großzügiger Reserve wird da noch mehr als genug Platz bleiben. Und da hatte ich überlegt, Steam inkl. der wichtigsten Games auch auf die SSD zu packen und Steam inkl. der restlichen Spiele zusätzlich auf meiner alten HDD zu installieren.

Ist sowas machbar? Und wenn ja: Macht es überhaupt Sinn oder eher nicht?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (2. September 2011)

Servus !

Du kannst doch bei jedem einzelnen Spiel, was Du über Steam installierst, den neuen / individuellen Pfad für das Spiel angeben...
oder irre ich mich da ???

Ich meine, das ich immer gefragt wurde !

MFG


----------



## mf_Jade (2. September 2011)

Soweit ich weiß packt der das immer in den Steam-Ordner.


----------



## Sascha75 (2. September 2011)

Hallo
Mit dem Programm HardLinkShellExt_x64 kann man sog. Hardlinks bzw. Junctions erstellen.
Einfach das Spiel auf SSD verschieben.Rechtsklick auf ordner  "als Linkquelle festsetzten"
Dann Rechtsklick im Steam Ordner,einfügen als "Junction".Fertig


----------

